# Glock 19X



## Kraut783 (Jan 2, 2018)

Glock 19X being released Jan 22nd.  19 Slide and 17 frame......okay, I guess there is a place for it.






Coming Soon - GLOCK 19X


----------



## Grunt (Jan 2, 2018)

Just too much of a novelty item for me to spend money on. There just isn't enough benefit for me to purchase it.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 2, 2018)

I’ll look at it during SHOT. I’ll reserve my opinion until then.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 2, 2018)

policemedic said:


> I’ll look at it during SHOT. I’ll reserve my opinion until then.


Same here.
LEO price is $533.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 3, 2018)

[QUOTE


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 5, 2018)

While I don't mind Glock tinkering with things, I can do the same with my G19 and use a G17 mag.  But, that aside, I would like to mess with one at a range.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 7, 2018)

So, it's a Gen-5 Glock with different color. I wonder. Was this Glocks gun that the Army was testing, along with Sig 320 and others? That lanyard ring makes it, along with the grip size, difficult to conceal, no? Service weapon, sure. I'll stick to my Gen-4 Glock 19.

M.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 7, 2018)

Muppet said:


> So, it's a Gen-5 Glock with different color. I wonder. Was this Glocks gun that the Army was testing, along with Sig 320 and others? That lanyard ring makes it, along with the grip size, difficult to conceal, no? Service weapon, sure. I'll stick to my Gen-4 Glock 19.
> 
> M.


Yes, this was the Glock MHS.
No external safety, otherwise pretty much the same weapon.
I look forward to finger fucking one at SHOT.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 14, 2018)

you know, I would be interested in a Glock 19 slide on a Glock 26 lower hybrid, more of a concept, I know, but would be curious how it would feel.  Kinda reminds of me of my Kimber Compact Stainless II set up.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 14, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> you know, I would be interested in a Glock 19 slide on a Glock 26 lower hybrid, more of a concept, I know, but would be curious how it would feel.  Kinda reminds of me of my Kimber Compact Stainless II set up.



Easy enough to do; just get a grip chop on a 19.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jan 14, 2018)

heh, not chopping my G19.


----------



## DA SWO (Jan 14, 2018)

Muppet said:


> So, it's a Gen-5 Glock with different color. I wonder. Was this Glocks gun that the Army was testing, along with Sig 320 and others? That lanyard ring makes it, along with the grip size, difficult to conceal, no? Service weapon, sure. I'll stick to my Gen-4 Glock 19.
> 
> M.


Another website had info that the lanyard ring is a removable plug.


----------



## Muppet (Jan 14, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Another website had info that the lanyard ring is a removable plug.



Oh, that's cool.

M.


----------

